# Dust collector question



## ComputerPro (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm posting this in a wood working forum because it seems that you guys have much more knowledge about dust collection than anyone else lol. 
We are a computer shop in Michigan. We have built a homemade "dust out" station for dusting out computers. It is powered by a Delta 50-760 dust collector. It has a 'micron' filter bag on top and just a plastic bag on the bottom. It like this one on amazon: Delta 50-760

We've used it for a year or so and it was always in the back room. We've just moved and now the unit has to be in our tech area (although in the back corner). But when its turned on we've noticed a 'dust cloud' of fine dust that emits from the top micron bag when its running. Is this normal? Or does the unit just have to be emptied? Our one concern is that these units are really made more for wood chips and sawdust which may be much heavier than regular computer or household dust. Any thoughts on this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Terry
Computer Pro Inc
http:www.computerpro1.com


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

ComputerPro said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm posting this in a wood working forum because it seems that you guys have much more knowledge about dust collection than anyone else lol.
> We are a computer shop in Michigan. We have built a homemade "dust out" station for dusting out computers. It is powered by a Delta 50-760 dust collector. It has a 'micron' filter bag on top and just a plastic bag on the bottom. It like this one on amazon: Delta 50-760
> ...


It's my opinion, and others more knowledgeable than I, that you need a filter of .5 micron or better to get the finest of dust albeit in woodworking or any other trade. Go to Wynn Environmental website, call them and tell them the DC you have and they will hook you up. They are knowledgeable and helpful. The plastic bag on the bottom is fine. It will not allow dust to escape as long as the band is tight against the drum.

http://wynnenv.com/

go read about DC here http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wynn filter on the top....plastic bag on the bottom.


----------



## ComputerPro (Nov 18, 2013)

*thanks!*



mobilepaul said:


> It's my opinion, and others more knowledgeable than I, that you need a filter of .5 micron or better to get the finest of dust albeit in woodworking or any other trade. Go to Wynn Environmental website, call them and tell them the DC you have and they will hook you up. They are knowledgeable and helpful. The plastic bag on the bottom is fine. It will not allow dust to escape as long as the band is tight against the drum.
> 
> http://wynnenv.com/
> 
> go read about DC here http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


I knew the woodworking forum people would know! Awesome, thanks. I did a quick search and found a product from that Wynn place that they make for my unit. There is a youtube video on it here: 




Thanks again! We'll be calling Wynn in the morning to see about getting one of these.

Terry


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i was a lab tech manager for many years. and you are on the right track to vac clean vs air pressure clean (against osha). can i assume that you are cleaning pc boards, hardware in general? i am seriously concerned about several items. i would try extra hard to get the dc out of the lab, get it enclosed, something. it will be a source of dirt too often, changing bags, etc. i believe that a high end shop vac (fein comes to mind) would do the job for you just as well, and be setup with the correct filters. do they make esd safe vac brushes?


----------

